# MAC - Matte2/Mattene - Oct 2007



## lara (Jul 2, 2007)

Place all your *Matte2/Mattene* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.*

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Matte2/Mattene discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a small offering from Matte2 just to get the party started!

*Poison Pen* Eyeshadow in natural light.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Aug 2, 2007)

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Beauty Marked! xx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Apologies for liberally tagging the image, but I have had a lot of hassles with bandits pinching my images and using them as their own.  Sigh.)


----------



## danabird (Aug 30, 2007)

Tango Mattene Lipstick





Powersuit Mattene Lipstick





Orange Dare Mattene Lipstick





Rapturous Mattene Lipstick





Immodest Mattene Lipstick





**found on ebay under the user name velveeta42**


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 2, 2007)

taken from eBay seller sorroww13
Color: Pen N' Pink


----------



## velvetfetish (Sep 5, 2007)

Photo of Signed Sealed from the same ebay lady as above post. Signed sealed is a black maroon colour.


----------



## archangeli (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 21, 2007)

Top: Handwritten (Brown) Typographic (Black) Blanc Type (Beige)
Bottom: Fig 1 (Purple) Newly Minted (Sea Green) Clarity (Aqua)

Top to bottom: Poise, Flattering, Composure




Without flash 

With Flash


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 21, 2007)

Matte2 swatches on NC45 skin: (colors are listed left to right)





Clarity vs. Electric Eel





Post Haste vs. Passionate (post haste got brighter much quicker)







Poisen Pen, Fig 1, Parfait Amour, Vibrant Grape

Flourishing, Newly Minted, Juxt, Femme Noir








Prussian, Flashtrack, Plumage




Fig 1




Electrolady, Inky, Inkspill, Coco Bar Liquidlasts




Graphology, Taupographic, Signed,Sealed

I know those are not all the colors, but people were using the other ones for a look, so sorry. 




Mattene




Poise, Flattering, 40's pink, Cafematte




Raptoruous, Seriously Rich, Powersuit, You Say Tomato, Classic Dame, Rougette




Night Violet, Tango, Composure, Immodest


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 22, 2007)

I know a lot of people were pondering this...




Even though the photo is not 'sharp', the color is exactly true to life (on NW20skin, with flash)


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 24, 2007)

Fig. 1 top 
Post Haste bottom






Passionate left, Post Haste right

*NC50 for reference, natural light no flash


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 27, 2007)

Over Beigeing shadestick, NW20 skin, flash!


----------



## mandragora (Sep 27, 2007)

Couple of Mattene L/S swatches Classic Dame and Tango.  I was so happy to find Rocker l/s that I swatched it as well.

No Flash





With Flash





Tango on lips





Classic Dame on lips


----------



## miribre (Sep 29, 2007)

Composure





Cafe Matte










I am NC30. Hope this helps.


----------



## lara (Sep 30, 2007)

*Seriously Rich*





*Immodest*





*Poise*





*Immodest *on unlined lips





*Poise *on unlined lips





*Seriously Rich* on unlined lips.


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 30, 2007)

Femme Noir, Flourishing, Sumptuous Olive, Greensmoke
Nocturnelle, Fig 1, Beauty Marked, Sketch

NW15 skin, outdoors, sunlight, no flash





NW15 skin, indoors, indirect light, no flash


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 5, 2007)

Top: Classic Dame, Tango, Flattering
Bottom: 40's Pink, Composure





Composure, 40's Pink, Classic Dame





Tango, Flattering, Composure





Mattene Tube vs Slimshine Tube





Classic Dame, Tango, Composure, 40's Pink, Flattering





Flattering vs Jubilee





Classic Dame





Tango





40's Pink





Flattering





Composure

My camera is kinda retarded so pardon the fact that my skin tone doesn't look the same in any of the pics haha. HTH!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 5, 2007)

40s Pink





Poise





They really do look different in person, these pics make them look almost the same.


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 7, 2007)

The 2nd pics are with gloss!


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here are my swatches even though I think the ladies before me already covered them.

Natural Light:





Artificial Light:





On the next ones, I put one on, took a picture & did my review on it, then wiped it off and put on the next so that's why they aren't precisely placed, but you get the idea. For reference, I'm NC30-35.




































If anyone is interested, here's my review video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_73K4AaQFc


----------



## dollparts (Oct 9, 2007)

I see no one has posted Rapturous yet... so here I am!!! hehe.. it's my favorite colour of the collection... hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## obbreb (Oct 10, 2007)

*Composure*


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 12, 2007)

Classic Dame swatched on NC-pale as a ghost lips.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Oct 14, 2007)

Night Violet lipstick taken with flash.








Night Violet on bottom, Currant lipliner on top. NC15 skin.




Night Violet l/s with Currant lipliner.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 14, 2007)

mac classic dame mattene lipstick on nc25 skin


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm reeeeeeally late but oh well! Here's Newly Minted and Cafe Matte.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Today I tried my matte2 shadows on bare study pp, and they turned out lovely! So subtle and glammy with that gold shimmer, I love this, have to wear this on monday! My tumbnails are all the same, first ones in gloomy daylight and last ones with flash. Sorry about that dead plant in the background, lol! 
The shadows I tried were pen'n'pink, brown script and fig1. Bye for now!


----------



## sora (Oct 21, 2007)

Just some comparisons


----------



## Risser (Oct 22, 2007)

Non-flash





Non-flash

NC15/20


----------



## clamster (Dec 3, 2007)

NEWLY MINTED on top of Pharaoh p/p


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 16, 2008)

All listed left to right, on NC15 skin with no base.

Handwritten; Signed, Sealed; Embark; Studied Brown:






Fig. 1; Signed, Sealed; Shadowy Lady; Graphology:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 8, 2008)

*MAC Permanent Shadows: Matte²*

I've been working hard to swatch every MAC shadow currently for sale (you know, for reference).  Here's the tip of the iceberg, the Matte²s.


----------

